# LGB 2019S Mogul



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I recently purchased an LGB 2019S Mogul from a train consignment shop up in Ohio. If it has been run at all, it hasn't been much, the pick up shoes didn't have any marks on them and the wheels look pristine. 

I lubricated it (all the grease was quite dead in it) and ran it around a little bit. It ran like a top including the sound, although I haven't tried the smoke unit. 

So this afternoon I had it on the outside layout and ran it fairly hard for about an hour. Sound was working fine, then all of a sudden, the sound stopped. Gasp! At the time I didn't have the 9V battery in it. If I put one in the sound is the straight steam hiss, no chuffing sounds when the engine is moving.

So I took it apart and reseated all the connections that I could access, including the chuff sensor. Nothing appeared to be broken although all I did was separate the boiler / cab from the drive train and examine the drivetrain. I put it all back together and still no sound. I found that if I set the switch on the engine to the middle position, the engine powers up but doesn't move, I also have the steam hissing sound. I am assuming for the moment that the chuff sensor or the circuitry that follows it is somehow shorted, since if it was open I would get the steam hiss sound. I did try and see if the sensor changed resistance as the wheels turned slowly but it sort seemed like after an initial bit of resistance, it was a short, so I assume that the sensor needs some form of power.

Are these sensors available? Do they often die? Or should I be trying to figure out how to access the printed circuit board and start looking for some problem there? Is there an alternative fix?

It would be nice if I had a schematic. I have electronic versions of the manual and the "Service" manual which shows the exploded parts and the wiring but it has no other details. 

Any suggestions

Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When the hiss only happens, it usually is a broken wire between the engine and tender. 

The 6 pin connector is wired as follows: 
Track Track light Chuff chuff chuff 

Looking from the rear of the tender forward, leftmost is left rail, right rail, rear light, then 3 wires for chuff. I am not sure of the order for these 3 but they have ground and power for the driver, and then a sense line for the axle receiver. 

All of this assumes the original equipment sound unit is a large double stacked board. 

Note, 9 volt battery is for slow (read low track voltage) operation.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

The connector looked fine, I checked that last night. But I stuck it in the vice and recrimped it- that seems to have fixed it. The wires are sort of stiff, this will probably happen again.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You need to remove the connector, cut off 1/4 inch of the wire and then install the connector again. 
These connectors are available new. We have them at Train-Li a sponsor here.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I just re-examined the connector and part of it disintegrated when I removed it from the tender. I also noticed that half the wires were not fully inserted into the connector and weren't properly crimped. No wonder it stopped working. 

Is the 6 pin connector listed on the Train-Li website? 

Tom


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, when unplugging the tender from the engine, DO NOT PULL ON THE WIRE HARNESS. Try to,pull on the plug or use a small screw driver to help pop it out. If you can separate the two parts of the plug, trim the end of the wires so that they are even and put the wires in and press the parts together. Do not strip the wires. The plug will make the connection. After a while you will have to replace the entire wire harness, but you have a lot of slack in the system. Chuck Note added, I have several moguls and I have had to do this surgery several times. Even though I am, careful when I'm unplugging. Something does not sound right. For that wire to break after less than an hour of running, I would question if that was really a new engine. I have pulled that plug out hundreds of times before I had a failure. It is not that hard to replace the skates.  Wheel wear would be harder to correct.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just call Train-Li and ask Joane for the mogul 6 pin plug. 508-529-9166, or visit the website and send them mail. 
Joane will ask me for the part if she does not know what to get you. train-li-usa.com is the web site.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Posted By Tom Bray on 22 Jan 2013 07:20 PM 
I just re-examined the connector and part of it disintegrated when I removed it from the tender. I also noticed that half the wires were not fully inserted into the connector and weren't properly crimped. No wonder it stopped working. 

Is the 6 pin connector listed on the Train-Li website? 

Tom 

Hello Tom: 
We have the stocko 6 pin connectors in stock and we sell them in pairs, give us a call and we will have out to you today, no extra charge. 










Mohammed

Our website


----------

